# Nuchal Scan results.



## tweety pie

I have been so worried about my scan results and blood test for downs syndrome, so worried that we haven't told anyone yet that i am pregnant although it's now getting really hard to hide.
Yesterday we got the results and i was almost crying with joy.
Twin 1 1 - 7600 risk
Twin 2 1 - 9400 risk of downs.
I was amazed at those figures and can now tell people i am pregnant:happydance:


----------



## malotkins

They're great results. Do you mind me asking how old you are? I'm 39 and dreading my scan.


----------



## tweety pie

No of course i don't mind hun. I am also 39 and i thought my age would automatically put me high risk but obviously not so try not to worry.


----------



## mtnprotracy

Those are wonderful numbers :). Congratulations on your pregnancy......and twins! That's awesome :D:D!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Great news! How soon did you get results? I had my scan on tuesday :) I am also 39.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Fantastic results, congratulations x


----------



## tweety pie

Thanks ladies.
OH home today from working away so we are going to ring round all our family/friends and finally tell them i am pregnant..... at last :happydance:
My results came back exactly a week after scan /blood test, my mid-wife did push for a speedy result so don't worry if yours are a little longer.


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations - those are really excellent numbers!!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Congratulations. I was worried sick too and my downs risk came back at 1:8796. Im 39 too. I know its no guarantee of anything but relieved was an understatement. Really pleased for you. x

p.s My results took 5 weeks due to them "being busy". (I was not impressed!)


----------



## tweety pie

Sunshine What excellent results it does make you feel so much better and less stressed, but 5 weeks what a long time to wait i would have been pulling my hair out.


----------



## Sunshine12

tweety pie said:


> Sunshine What excellent results it does make you feel so much better and less stressed, but 5 weeks what a long time to wait i would have been pulling my hair out.

I was! I called twice. The first time I was polite, the 2nd time I said I didnt give a shit how busy they were, I wasnt waiting any longer!! :wacko:


----------

